# Surf - Near Limit



## My Coast Outdoors

I was able to grab 9 in the surf today and the bite was early and short lived for me. Fortunately, I was tandem rigged today and had 3 doubles! That's fun landing without a net!

I was using Controlled Descent Paddle Shad in pumpkinseed/Chart Glitter on both with the lead lure being weighted with a 1/4 ounce weighted hook rigged weedless and a large rattle inserted in the lure to make it BARK. The second lure was rigged to float with a non weighted hook about 20 inches behind.

All single hookups were on the trailing lure. I was bouncing them more than just reeling them.

www.MyCoastOutdoors.com

Get Inhaled!â„¢


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

*Tandem Rig CDL*

I have had several people ask me to show how I tandem Rigged the Controlled Descent Paddle Shad in this report.

The lead lure would sink and rattle and the second one would float 20 inches behind it.

I have the details in the picture.

Thanks for your questions, & keep them coming.

Get Inhaled!â„¢
www.mycoastoutdoors.com


----------

